# Lenses/Rings/Tru Spot



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, I shot my first field round this past weekend and did decently for my first try. I have caught a lot of flack about my pin/ring combination in my scope. I will admit it is rather "busy" in there, but I think it has maybe helped me learn something. I had always used a pin before, but I am finding when I get lazy at home and don't turn on the light on my pin, I actually seem to hold a little better. I think I am using the ring and looking THROUGH it rather than AT it and letting my brain/body do the centering more subconciously. Anyway, my question is this. Would more people suggest just putting a stick on ring on my plain lens, or should I try something like the tru spot lenses? I did a search for tru spot and can't find where to buy them. Who supplies them?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

It takes a lot of trust to shoot that way. Personally I shoot a ring for indoors, and love it. But I can not shoot a ring for field. For me there are just too many different sized targets and different ranges. I can not get a comfortable/familiar sight picture with all the change. 

But that being said there are some people who do it, and do it well. Sticky, Blondstar, pennysdad.........
You just have to be able to trust it, and stay out of your own way. When I tried it my score dropped 25 points, I didn't trust it.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> It takes a lot of trust to shoot that way. Personally I shoot a ring for indoors, and love it. But I can not shoot a ring for field. For me there are just too many different sized targets and different ranges. I can not get a comfortable/familiar sight picture with all the change.
> 
> But that being said there are some people who do it, and do it well. Sticky, Blondstar, pennysdad.........
> You just have to be able to trust it, and stay out of your own way. When I tried it my score dropped 25 points, I didn't trust it.


gotcha.. right now what I have in there is kind of goofy. I thought it might be something different, but I can see the point that several people have made about it being too cluttered. What I have right now is more or less a down pin for my fiber, but it also has a ring around it. I guess my best bet would be to lose the ring on the pin and use it that way, and then if I want to try a stick on ring, I can take the pin out all together.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> gotcha.. right now what I have in there is kind of goofy. I thought it might be something different, but I can see the point that several people have made about it being too cluttered. What I have right now is more or less a down pin for my fiber, but it also has a ring around it. I guess my best bet would be to lose the ring on the pin and use it that way, and then if I *want to try a stick on ring*, I can take the pin out all together.


For a few bucks you can get em from LAS.. try that first.. you may find a ring, or many shoot a dot, work just fine on the lens you have. I should have let you shoot my bow last weekend to see the xview.. it's like a truspot, but frosted on the outer area. They take a bit of getting used to, but the first time I shot one, I knew I'd like it...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> For a few bucks you can get em from LAS.. try that first.. you may find a ring, or many shoot a dot, work just fine on the lens you have. I should have let you shoot my bow last weekend to see the xview.. it's like a truspot, but frosted on the outer area. They take a bit of getting used to, but the first time I shot one, I knew I'd like it...


Yeah, I read about the xviews.. sounds like an interesting idea that I may like. Only thing is they don't make one in 29mm which is what I need. Unless they would make one special for me. I think I am going to yank the pin out of my scope and do some playing tomorrow. I may try shooting it with nothing in it for a little while, and then try an experiment with using clear labels to create frosting. I read that on here somewhere not too long ago.. sounds like a good idea to see if I like it that way or not. I would have loved to shoot the Cat, but I'm guessing your draw length may be a bit more than I can handle. I am a 27".


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah, I read about the xviews.. sounds like an interesting idea that I may like. Only thing is they don't make one in 29mm which is what I need. Unless they would make one special for me. I think I am going to yank the pin out of my scope and do some playing tomorrow. I may try shooting it with nothing in it for a little while, and then try an experiment with using clear labels to create frosting. I read that on here somewhere not too long ago.. sounds like a good idea to see if I like it that way or not. I would have loved to shoot the Cat, but I'm guessing your draw length may be a bit more than I can handle. I am a 27".


Nah, it's only about an inch long for ya.. :lol: The other thing you can try, sounds crazy, (cheap tho) but I've done it and they work great.. a hole reinforcement.. it's got about a 1/4" hole, and it's a broad circle.. you can't miss it in the lens.. :nono: :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Nah, it's only about an inch long for ya.. :lol: The other thing you can try, sounds crazy, (cheap tho) but I've done it and they work great.. a hole reinforcement.. it's got about a 1/4" hole, and it's a broad circle.. you can't miss it in the lens.. :nono: :chortle:


Hmm.. I think a trip to Office Depot is in order tomorrow morning.. pick up some clear labels and hole reinforcements... look out this weekend.. this magic cure will have me shooting 540's for sure.... lol


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Window frosting.*

You can frost any size lense, and mke any size you want! You can get it at Lowes, for about $18.00 bucks. BTW, that would be a lifetime supply! It works great! Looks just like an XView!


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

I tried the frosted lens and did not care for it personally. I know a lot of guys are shooting it really well but it was not for me. I also shot a TruVision lens inside for a couple weeks and shot really well with it but ended up going back to my 6x lens with chubby ring (gunstar) but I also cut a larger white ring about 3/4" Dia (out of a label) and put that under my gunstar ring. It blocks out more of the target but still allows about 1/8" of clear lens around the outside. I have started shooting outside with the same setup and so far so good. Last year I shot a smaller gunstar ring with small dot in the middle. I have not shot too much at the mid range distances yet so I may end up with a the same setup just smaller. 

My wife shoots the TruVision lens inside but I put a ring on the transition from magnified to not on her truvision lens when we go outside. 

Ever since I started shooting target archery I have shot a ring, tried the dot but see way too much movement and have a hard time focusing on where I want to hit.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

well.. I made two interesting discoveries today.. First thing I did was to take the whole pin/ring combination out of the scope and shoot with nothing in it at all. This did one thing.. it confirmed that my holding problem is all mental. I was able to hold dead still. Only problem was I was shooting about a 2.5" group at 20 yards, not BAD but not good either. Next, I went and got some clear address labels (which are actually frosted), and made a punch to cut a 5/16" hole out of one and centered it on my lens. Went out and shot with it, and did decently with it. A little bit of my "searching" came back because now I had a reference point to try and keep on the dot, but my groups went down to probably 1.5" at 20 yards. I think the frosted lens and clear spot in the middle helps eliminate some of the problem I was having with trying too hard to keep the pin RIGHT in the middle of the dot, and over compensating. Will have to do some more playing, but I think I may try shooting a round with it this way this weekend and see how it goes.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

You don't have to hold it dead on the x.. just steady out the float to a minimum, float on the x and execute a good shot while staring that x down.. the arrow will go where you are looking.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> You don't have to hold it dead on the x.. just steady out the float to a minimum, float on the x and execute a good shot while staring that x down.. the arrow will go where you are looking.


Yeah.. I know that is the theory... just sometimes I have a hard time doing it.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah.. I know that is the theory... just sometimes I have a hard time doing it.


It's not easy at first.. :lol: You basically have to be comfortable enough in your steps so that they become automatic and allow you to concentrate your total focus on the target. When I do it right, as I start to raise my bow, my eyes never leave the X until the target disappears from the scope as the bow falls away.. when I really do it right, I can see the arrow hit before that happens.. 

It takes time and experimentation to 'find your form' and get it down to where it becomes automatic. There are many steps in the sequence.. you just have to start with the easy ones, get them down, move on, one at time until you have a consistent step by step process.. then, about a zillion arrows later, this will become subconscious, allowing your conscious mind to focus solely on the aiming process through the entire shot. Someday I hope to get there..  :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> It's not easy at first.. :lol: You basically have to be comfortable enough in your steps so that they become automatic and allow you to concentrate your total focus on the target. When I do it right, as I start to raise my bow, my eyes never leave the X until the target disappears from the scope as the bow falls away.. when I really do it right, I can see the arrow hit before that happens..
> 
> It takes time and experimentation to 'find your form' and get it down to where it becomes automatic. There are many steps in the sequence.. you just have to start with the easy ones, get them down, move on, one at time until you have a consistent step by step process.. then, about a zillion arrows later, this will become subconscious, allowing your conscious mind to focus solely on the aiming process through the entire shot. Someday I hope to get there..  :wink:


Yeah.. I guess after last weekend, the step I need to focus on for now is nocking an arrow...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah.. I guess after last weekend, the step I need to focus on for now is nocking an arrow...


That is step #1 in the sequence... well, step #2 actually.. step 1 being.. remember to bring your arrows... :zip:  :wink:


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> I think the frosted lens and clear spot in the middle helps eliminate some of the problem I was having with trying too hard to keep the pin RIGHT in the middle of the dot, and over compensating.


Such is the exact reason some of us shoot a true spot lens. It takes some getting used to trusting yourself, but there is no alignment required if you shoot it correctly. Some folks will try to center the target in the higher powered ring in the middle of the scope, but that isn't the right way to shoot one. Simply stare at what you want to hit and you will. The true spot lens system also is a big aid to my target panic since there is no alignment taking place. That and a back tension release have made shooting fun for me again.

You can get more detailed explanation by contacting I Bow 2 one here. Ken and Sally Robie are both pros and Ken is very well versed on shooting the tru spot correctly.

www.truespotscopes.com will make you any diameter lens to fit your scope. I've got several of their lenses and they are very good quality.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

There is also another lens that kind of acts like a reverse truspot. The feather vision allusion. It has a high negative diopter w/the center drilled out like a big hole. It gives the "allusion" that the center is maginified, but not being truly magnified you don't deal with the magnified movement as with others. I have found the more power the lens the more i fight the shot. Makes the aiming process tensed if you will. An old guy showed up at our state indoors shooting guest class with one. Everybody kind of looked at him crazy until he banged out a 600. I don't know how it would work for field but i'm sure if a true spot works it would to.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

bclowman said:


> There is also another lens that kind of acts like a reverse truspot. The feather vision allusion. It has a high negative diopter w/the center drilled out like a big hole. It gives the "allusion" that the center is maginified, but not being truly magnified you don't deal with the magnified movement as with others. I have found the more power the lens the more i fight the shot. Makes the aiming process tensed if you will. An old guy showed up at our state indoors shooting guest class with one. Everybody kind of looked at him crazy until he banged out a 600. I don't know how it would work for field but i'm sure if a true spot works it would to.


I've heard about them. May be an option for indoors, but pretty sure outdoors 4x magnification is the lowest I (or most people) would want to go.


----------



## rts1950 (Jun 27, 2007)

Another advantage of the True Spot is at higher magnification, 6x, 8x, the clarifiers tend to make it hard to see any dot or ring on the lens, or in my case they disappear, a function of getting older. CarlV's explanation is a good one on how to shoot them. there is some setup time figuring out power and center diameter and scope distance to get a good sight picture. 

For 5 spot the x is easy to see and an 8 power is great, but on a vegas face or FITA I cannot see the lines and have the use the yellow area as the target "dot" and need to see about 1/2 of the red to be able to float and hold well. they work great on field because the target faces change size with distance and the sight picture only changes a little between targets.

Dick


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

what truespot lens works base for nfaa field targets i like a 4x lens in regular lens


----------



## bowhntr01 (Jun 14, 2009)

In regards to the tru spot scopes and lenses, I am a shooter for Jim at truspot and I must say that the scope and lens combo I have tried for indoor is awsome!! I use a 6x1/4 lens and it is great, surrounds the spot perfectly and it is all I see is the X. Great hold and allways gets you there.
As far as field and 3D, not sure yet. I haven't tried anything outdoors yet but am going to try the new scope 1.75 scope housing with a 4x 3/8 lens. I am told that this is a great place to start for field. Like someone said though is the varying sizes in target faces, it could make it tough to get confident with it. 
I have tried the ring and I liked it, then I shot a truspot and liked it even more, helps you hold steadier due to not having that pin that I keep pushing around the target face, HAHA!
Good luck!!:cocktail:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, maybe it is time for an update on my particular case. Since I started the thread, I made my own frosted lens. I used my 4x Nikon lens that came with the 29mm Shibuya scope, and made a 5/16" punch from some brass tubing to cut a hole in a clear (frosted) mailing label. I have used it for 2 rounds of field and lots of back yard spots shooting. So far I am loving it. It got rid of the problem I was having with focusing too much on the pin and pushing the pin all over the place. Now I can just focus on the dot, draw my bow, keep focusing on the dot, trust the float, and start pulling.. works great! Right now I am at a point where I have been messing with my setup for almost a month now, but I think I am happy with it. I've had two very good shooters tell me to stop messing with it and "just shoot the dang thing", so that is exactly what I am going to do now..


----------

